# 1970 GTO Right Fender



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

I am having a problem with finding a good fitting right front fender for my 1970 GTO. I have a OPG left fender that fits great. I bought a Dynacorn Right Front fender and there is no way it will fit.

I returned the Dynacorn and the OPG fender is not available until October.

Does anybody know who makes the sheet metal for OPG ?

I have a choice of a Goodmark and Goldenstar ? I dont want to waste more money on freight charges for returning bad fitting sheet metal.

I would buy a used fender if I could find one for under a million dollars !

Any information would be appreciated.

Donn


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

dedlund400 said:


> I am having a problem with finding a good fitting right front fender for my 1970 GTO. I have a OPG left fender that fits great. I bought a Dynacorn Right Front fender and there is no way it will fit.
> 
> I returned the Dynacorn and the OPG fender is not available until October.
> 
> ...


This has been the norm for well over a year now. All (most) of these parts are made overseas or use raw materials from overseas, and when everyone was sitting home with free government money, they started working on their cars... I had to build two cars during this and it SUCKED!

I don't know who makes OPGI stuff, but the things I got from them are terrible.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

The parts are slowly coming back into the country, but not at any fast pace. I'm trying to get a yoke and there isnt one anywhere in the USA


----------

